# Rockcrest Is Cutting



## rockcrest (May 6, 2004)

to summarize:

i'm 5'4"  25yo...not 25 yo!, but Years Old  

in august i weighed 124lbs.  thats the lightest i've ever been.  i adopted the "low carb" fad thing.  i eventually realized that it wasn't the best route.  i got to that weight with very little exercise campared to what i did when i was younger. ( i played college basketball my freshman year.)  prior to that dieting phase i was 147 and felt the most out of shape in my life.  i had a good beer gut and everything.

i didn't really like being at 124 so i started to indulge again and was at about 130-132.  i was getting to the gym infrequently mostly because my work schedule kept changing.  by jaunuary i was able to work out a routine.  i started to bulk at 130 in january and got up to 149 (think this weight was partly waterweight).  my body fat% was 15% at 142 pounds at last test this past saturday.  

i started to cut monday.  my goal is to get down to 10-12% in 6-8 weeks.  

i'll be posting diet and workout to keep an eye on myself.  feel free to comment


----------



## rockcrest (May 6, 2004)

carb cycle HI day:


meal 1- 
1 scoop of nectar apple..mmmmm
1 green apple
1/2 cup of oats
1 flax oil pill


----------



## rockcrest (May 6, 2004)

meal 2- 
wheat pasta, ground turkey, tomato gravy, spinach, 1 teaspoon of cod liver oil


----------



## rockcrest (May 6, 2004)

and a green apple


----------



## rockcrest (May 6, 2004)

meal 3-  
chicken breast, piece of steak, lettuce, spinach greens, cod liver oil

meal 4-  pre WO- sweet potato, green apple, 1 scoop of nectar whey

meal 5-  post WO- 2 scoops of whey, maltodextrin


----------



## rockcrest (May 7, 2004)

LO day

meal 1-
1/2 cup of oats
can of tuna
1 green apple
flax oil pill


----------



## rockcrest (May 7, 2004)

LEG WO 5-6-04  

SQUATS
W/U 135 X8
185 X 6
215X6
225X6

LEG PRESS
270X6
320X6
340X6

1 LEG EXT
60X6
70X6


LYING LEG CURL
60X6
70X6

SLDL
115X6
135X6
155X6

CALVES- SEATED RAISES
90X8
100X8
120X8




CARDIO:  PRE WORKOUT

jog/sprint/jog/sprint etc...6 mins


----------



## aggies1ut (May 7, 2004)

Are you male or female?


----------



## rockcrest (May 7, 2004)

male.  i'm gonna put a pic up this weekend.


----------



## rockcrest (May 9, 2004)

this is a unflexed b4 pic


----------



## rockcrest (May 9, 2004)

may 8

cardio jog :30/ Sprint :30 x5

meal 1-
1/2 cup of oats
1 scoop of nectar whey>  lemonade 
green apple
glutamine- 10g

workout

meal 2-
2 sccoops of whey
6 tbs maltodextrin
1 green apple

meal 3-
ground beef & mustard & onion
brown rice
1/2 sweet potato
spinach

meal 4
ground beef & mustard & onion
spinach
1 tsp cod liver oil

meal 5-

1 can of tuna w/ salsa


----------



## rockcrest (May 9, 2004)

may 9

meal 1-

1 sccop of whey


meal 2-

1 whole chicken, no skin
1 meatball


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

lookin good bro


----------



## rockcrest (May 9, 2004)

meal 3-
1/4 chicken


meal 4-
scoop of whey
1 tsp cod liver oil


----------



## rockcrest (May 9, 2004)

meal 5-

6egg whites
spinach
1 tsp cod liver oil
1tbs natty PB


saturday's WO

arms-


bb curl
45x12, 95x6, 100x5

preacher
curl bar +50 x 6
curl bar + 60 x 4

hammer
35x6  >>  2 sets

cg bench
165x6
175x4
180x4

skull crush
70x6
80x6

1 arm db ext behind head
25x6
30x4

ABS


----------



## rockcrest (May 10, 2004)

meal 1-
4egg whites
2 whole eggs
spinach
green apple
1/2 cup oats
multi-vitamin

meal 2-
tuna/w mayo
salad
tsp cod liver oil


----------



## rockcrest (May 10, 2004)

meal 3-
chicken breast
wheat pasta
spinach
flax oil pill

meal 4-
preWO
1 scoop of whey
brown rice
green apple


meal 5-
postWO
2 scoops of whey
2 tsp glutamine
6 tbs maltodextrin
1 paper thin slice of b-day cake...well, maybe it was thicker than a piece of paper  
some skittles..oops  

gonna try to squeeze in a can of tuna and some spinach b4 bed in an hour


the workout:

chest.
the workout felt good.  i went down in weight for some exercises and up in others

inc db press
65x6m 70x5, 75x1  <<too heavy!>> dropped to 60 and got a good set of 6

bb bench
135x10, 145x6,  145x7
i was expecting more here, but was shot after the incline presses

flyes
25x12, 30x12
2 nice & slow sets 

delts.
single arm press
20x6, 25x8, 30x8, 30x8

bent laterals
25x10, 30x10, 20x10

cable side laterals
20x10, 30x8


calf raises
100x10 for 3sets


one tanning session


----------



## rockcrest (May 11, 2004)

good morning

meal 1-
scoop of whey
1/2 cup oats
apple


----------



## rockcrest (May 11, 2004)

meal 2-
grilled chicken
salad
1 tsp cod liver oil

meal 3-
1 can of tuna
salad
1tsp cod liver oil


----------



## rockcrest (May 11, 2004)

cutting doesn't happen overnight.  i'm trying to be patient with losing the fat i've put on during my bulk phase.  it was a fair trade though for some of the muscle gains i made.  i test body fat every 2 weeks.  i'm due this saturday and hopefully my percentage dropped.  i tested at 15% with a 9 point test last time.


----------



## rockcrest (May 11, 2004)

meal 4-
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
spinach
flax oil pill

meal 5-
preWO
scoop of whey
sweet potato
apple

meal 6-
postWO
2 scoops of whey
6tbs maltodextrin
2tsp glutamine
apple

workout:  BACK-
cg weighted chin up
+10 for 8
+20 fo 6

wg t-bar row
75x10, 85x8

db row
65x12
75x12

pullovers
50x15
60x12

back hypers
20, 20, 20


shrugs
50x15, 60x12, 70x12


absssssss


----------



## aggies1ut (May 11, 2004)

Just a suggestion, but instead of putting your meals in separate posts, you could just edit your post where you put your first meal. That way, your daily meals will be easier to read in one post.


----------



## rockcrest (May 11, 2004)

thats what i gotta start doing.  i try to log it right after i eat though because i'm afraid i might forget.  i'm gonna keep it all to one pos t from now on though


----------



## rockcrest (May 12, 2004)

9am  jog :30/sprint:30 x5
did the cardio on an empty stomach and didnt eat til an hour later.

meal 1-
scoop of whey
2tsp glutamine
1 flax oil pill

meal 2-
1/2 can of tuna
2tbs PB, not natty
spinach


meal 3
1/2 can of tuna
2 egg white
1 whole egg
frozen mixed veggie
1tsp cod liver oil

meal 4-
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
1tsp cod liver oil

meal 5-
2 scoops of whey
1tsp cod liver oil


----------



## rockcrest (May 12, 2004)

i cheated bad tonite!!!

ooof!

2 fried clam cakes
1 fudge brownie sundae
2 glasses of wine

i hadn't cheated like that in about a 3 weeks.  my cravings tonite were out of control though.  i wonder if it was because it was a no carb day.  this was only my 3rd no carb day in 5 months that i can remember.  i know my diet isn't down the drain, but damn i need that!  i should be good again for a while


----------



## rockcrest (May 13, 2004)

great leg WO @ 530am this morning

meal 1-
1 scoop of whey pre WO...i was in a rush and got no carbs 
2tsp glutamine

meal2-
post WO
2 scoops whey
2tsp glutamine
1/2 cup of oats
apple
multivitamin


meal 3-
wheat pasta, ground turkey, tomato gravy combo 
1 tsp cod liver oil

meal 4-
ground turkey w/ mustard
apple 
sweet potato
1 tsp cold liver oil


meal 5-
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
green veggies- broccoli raw

meal 6-
can of tuna
green veggies
1 tsp cod liver oil




WORK OUT:

LEGS:


leg ext
70x10, 100x10, 120x10

hack squat
140x10, 160x10, 180x12


meal 5 & 6 still need to be eaten..should be no prob
1 leg press
130x15, 145x15, 160x12

lying leg curl
80x8, 90x6

sldl
115x10, 135x10

single leg curl
40x10, 50x10

seated calv raises
90x12- 4 sets


----------



## rockcrest (May 14, 2004)

9:30am 
jog:30/sprint:30 x6
meal 1-

1 scoop of whey
2 tsp glutamine
multivitamin
flax il pill
1tsp cod liver oil

meal 2-  
3 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 cup oats
apple

meal 3-

ground turkey
sweet potato
apple

meal 4-
ground turkey
1 cup of oats
apple
1tsp cod liver oil

meal 5-  
can of tuna
green veggies
1tsp cod liver oil

meal 6-
2scoops of whey


bf% test in the AM...hope i dropped a lil bit
appearance-wise my guess is that i did.  i'll have a week 2 pic up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## rockcrest (May 15, 2004)

good news for me...body fat dropped from 15.5% to 13.4%

18.7 lbs of fat
121.2 lbs of lean mass

i'm tippping the scales at a monsterous 140lbs down 2lbs from the previous test 2 weeks ago.  it works out to 1 lb a week.  i owe it all to tp's carb cycling 

did an arms workout today.  i'll post that later along with today's diet.

hope to get a new pic up tomorrow too.


----------



## rockcrest (May 16, 2004)

new pic for may16


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> good news for me...body fat dropped from 15.5% to 13.4%
> 
> 18.7 lbs of fat
> ...




way to go


----------



## rockcrest (May 17, 2004)

thankz P!

trying to stay on it.


----------



## rockcrest (May 17, 2004)

meal 1-
6 egg whites
3/4 cup of oats
1 apple
1 tsp CLO
flax oil pill
multivitamin

meal 2-

tuna wrap on wheat tortilla
w/ spinach greens, onions, sprouts
1/2 cup of oats
apple

meal 3-

detour bar

meal4-

6 egg whites
salad
1 tsp CLO

meal 5-
1 scoop of whey
3 tbs maltodextrin
1 apple

meal 6
2 scoops of whey
8tbs maltodextrin
1 apple


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

i'll catch up on some workout posts  

MAY 15 WO:

arms-


alt db curl: 35x8, 45x6, 
cable curl:  80x12, 100x10
conc curl:  20x10, 20x12

weighted dip:  90x6x3sets
push downs:  80x8, 80x6
kickbacks 25x10, 30x10

ABS

MAY 17 WO:
inc db press:  60x8, 65x7, 70x4, 

bb bench:  135x10, 145x8, 145x6

flyes:  30x12, 35x10

single arm press
25x8, 30x8, 40x6

bent laterals
20x10, 25x10, 30x8

cable side laterals
20x10, 20x12


calf raises
plate #5 x10, 10, 12



MAY 18 WO:

workout: BACK-
cg weighted chin up
+10 for 8
+20 fo 6

iso lateral row
90x10, 110x10

db row
70x10
70x10

pullovers
55x15
65x12

back hypers
set of 20

shrugs
60x12, 65x12, 80x12


absssssss


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

yesterday, for my LO CARB day i ate:

M1-  scoop of whey
2tsp glut
3tbs maltodextrin


M2-  POSTWO
2 scoop of whey
2tsp glut
8 tbs malto

M3-
4 egg white
2 whole eggs
1tsp CLO

m4-  1 cup cottage cheese
4 oz blueberries
1 cup of oats  

**this was my favorite meal in a while 

M5-  1 can of tuna w/ salsa
spinach
1tsp CLO

i meant to eat a sixth meal, but i fell asleep early.  i slept from 10pm til 9am though  



today, for the NO CARB DAY, i have eaten:

before i ate anything i did sprints  jog:30, sprint :30 x7

M1- 1 scoop whey
flax oil pill
1 tsp CLO
M2- grilled chicken salad

M3-  1 can tuna, oilive oil, balsamic vinegar
flax oil pill

m4-   4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
spinach

m5-  1 scoop of whey
1 tsp CLO

M6-  undecided


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Looks good, man!  Keep it up!


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

thankz Var..


i went with 5 eggs for meal 5 with spinach



m6- was 2 whey scoops 
2tsp glut
1 tbs CLO


----------



## rockcrest (May 21, 2004)

wake up, L-carnitine (1.25mg) jog:30/sprint :30 x 7 w/ 2 min warm up
m1-  4egg whites
1/2 cup oats
tsp CLO
apple

m2-
1cup cotage cheese
4 oz blueberries
1/2 cup oats

m3-
tuna w/ olive oil
1/2 cup oats

m4- 1 scoop of whey



m5-  planning on some chicken & veggies here

m6-  a midnight protein shake while i am djing 

great leg workout yesterday 
i'll post that later..i also had an enjoyable refeed/hi carb day yesterday


----------



## rockcrest (May 23, 2004)

here is a pic for the end of week 3


----------



## rockcrest (May 27, 2004)

i have slacked on the posting all week. as a result, i feel like i haven't stayed on my diet, but in actuality i have.  i've gotten in some good workouts.  yesterday on my off day i cheated all day.  i still got my protein minimum, but ate things i normally don't have like pasta & bread.  i got right back on my strict diet today so i'm not really sweating what i ate yesterday.  o, i just remembered...i killed about 8 beers on sunday.  and now that i think about it, i didnt eat so great either 

i am getting a body fat test saturday morning.  if i didn't drop like i consistently have for the last 3 tests, i'll know why.


----------



## Mavs (May 27, 2004)

Looks like overall you're staying very strict with your diet though, rock...great job, man!


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

ok, no more slacking.  time to keep with this journal.  i got my bf tested over the weekend and it went up .4% from 13.4-13.8%.  not much of a swing, but i lost 2 pounds.  i'm down to 138.  i lost more muscle than i would have liked to, but i did drop a half pound of fat.  in the 2 weeks b4  my test i cheated on my diet 3 or 4 times.  usually i only do once every 10 days or so.  one of those days included a couple few beers   i'm not going to let all these weekend cookouts set me back.  i'm going to get strict again.  

i have added dymetedrine xtreme to my diet.  i take 2 total daily.  the suggested dosage of 4 daily made me sick to my stomach.  

on the cardio front, i think i have been sticking to my HIIT program.  I am up to 10 mins of 30 sec jog then sprint intervals.
 i have also been getting great workouts gopro style.
so i just need to tighten up the diet again.  my goal was to get to 12%.  i think i want to get to 10 instead though.

today is a no carb day...so far so good


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

i'm back on it!  no more slackin 

meals today:

m1-
scoop of whey

m2-  
can of tuna w/ olive oil & mustard....tasty 

m3-  ground beef & broccoli

m4-  chicken breast, piece of steak, broccoli


HIIT cardio for 12 mins,  6 min cooldown walking, then abs & obliques
m5-  scoop & a half of vp2, 10grams glutamine PWO

m6-  chicken breast & broccoli


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 2, 2004)

8:15- 2 dymetedrine xtreme, 1 multivitamin
1tsp cod liver oil

9am:  m1-  scoop of chocolate vp2 whey

m2-  chicken breast, spinach

m3-  ground beef, onions

m4-  ground beef, onions, spinach

m5-  scoop of chocolate vp2 whey for pre workout

m6-  2 scoop of chocolate vp2 whey
i intend on doing a scoop of CLO b4 bed.

another zero carb day, high carbing tomorrow

still have to have the pre & post shakes.  and of course workout...doing back 2nite>>>holla!


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 2, 2004)

BACK

cg weighted chin up:  bw+20x8, bw+25x6

wg t bar row:  70x10, 85x10

db row:  70x10, 75x10

db pullovers 60x15, 65x13

back hypers:  20, 25

shrugs:  80x10 drop to 60x10

low energy today...carbing up tomorrow..cant wait


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> i'm back on it! no more slackin


This seems to be repetitive.  Slacker


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This seems to be repetitive.  Slacker



haaaa!  thats fine...just motivate me more


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 6, 2004)

i'll catch up on my entries.

had to skipp legs this week because i got stuck at work late on thursday which is leg day.  i can never lift on fridays because of work and i didn't want to double up legs and arms on saturday.  the arms workout was solid, then i went to do some cardio at my old high school gym with a friend.  he works trains college and pro basketball prospects and he let me join in.

cardio on that day consisted of:

on a pro size basketball court

3 laps- jog side line, sprint baseline
3 laps- jog baseline, sprint sideline
2 laps-  figure eight of the court using sidlines, endline & midcourt line
back pedal to half court, turn, sprint to endline x2
defensive slide to half court, then sprint to endline x2
using free throw lane, sprint to FT line, shuffle across FT line, backpedal down the lane, shuffle across baseline, repeat x3, 2 sets of this
some full court layup drills that got me up and down the court about 6x.

this took about 20 minutes.  i broke a great sweat.  my legs are really feeling it today from the shuffling.  i'm not used to making that motion because i haven't played any hoops in years.  


ARMS WO:

ALT DB CURL:\\
40X8, 45X8

CABLE CURL:'
90X10, 110X10

CONC. CURL:
25X12  2 SETS

WEIGHTED DIP/Substituted the machine that makes this same motion
I did the stack for 10 reps in each set.  I won't use this machine again.  I prefer the weight belt.


PUSHDOWNS:  
60X10, 80X10

kICK BACKS:  25X12, 25X12, 30X10


Just about all of these weights stayed the same from the previous time i did this workout 2 weeks ago. 

Thursdays Meals:

M1  2 vy0pro bars & 1 green apple

m2  can of tuna, apple, 3/4 cup of oatmeal,  half of a half of a slice of pizza (did i get the pizza under the radar?)   

m3  chicken, salad, flax oil pill

m4  wheat pasta, ground beef, sauce

m5  scoop of whey & glutamine pre WO

m6  2 scoops of whey, glutamine, 8tbs maltodextrin (53carbs)


Friday Meals:  i have it written down here some where.  it was a LO carb day and i got six clean meals


Saturday: again, i ate 6 clean meals.  i even went to a cookout where all my friends were drinking and i didn't even indulge.  it was tough tho.  i was in bed by 11 last night with my girl. 

Sunday:  after a great night sleep, i got up, went to the gym and did 12 mins of HIIT.  i introduced the lady to this form of cardio too.  this was done on the eliptical machine followed by a 4 min cool down.  then i banged out abs for about 10mins.

meals so far today:

m1- 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites
m2- scoop of whey, glutamine, handful of almonds
m3- ?
m4- ?
m5- ?
m6-?


supplements: i've been taking...

2 dymetderine xtremes in the am, then 2 more in the afternoon or b4 a workout.  i had to work up to taking 2 at a time.  in the beginning it would make me a little sick to my stomach and a little to "alert".  i'm not used to having any caffeine in my system at all.

i am taking ast's multi-32 when i wake up everyday

i take about 2-3 teaspons of cod liver oil a day.  i usually take one in the morning & one b4 bed.  i hate taking the bottle to work.  i am going to switch to capsules after this bottle is done

the glutamine comes pre and post workout.  1 tsp b4, 2 after.  i am going to try the peptide bonded chewables once this bottle is up.  

i shall fill in the missing meals for the rest of the day later on.  i want to get up a progress pic soon too.  overall i was very happy with this past week especially after 2 moderately decent ones    

i'm looking forward to another good week and a good drop in bf% for my next test this saturday..


holla,
Brett


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 7, 2004)

last night's meals 4 &5

m4, grilled chicken salad, fish oil caps
m5,  mom's chicken & carrots


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 7, 2004)

m1-  vypro bar, handful of almonds, green apple
m2-  1 cup cottage cheese & blueberrries, 1 cup of oatmeal, 4 fish oil caps
m3-  ground turkey, broccoli, macaroni & cheese mix
m4-  1 scoop of nectar whey & 4 fish oil caps
m5-  2 scoops of nectar whey, 6 tbs, maltodextrin, apple
m6-  6 egg whites, 4 fish oil pills

still have to get to meal 5& 6.  and the workout which is chest & delts..shock week for the first time.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 14, 2004)

i am leaving my current job, so i've been a little to busy for the internet lately.  

after 6 weeks, i have gone from 15.5% to 13.5% bodyfat.  i weigh 137 right now. the goal is still to get into the 10-12% range then turnaround & clean bulk.  starting today i will be counting calories again and shooting for 1750cals. 

this week is also a rest week.  i just finished 3 mini cycles of gopro's workout....loved the shock week


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

Great job on the progress, rock!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 16, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Great job on the progress, rock!  Keep up the good work!


thanks...now if i could only get as strict on the diet as you have been!


today i set a new personal best with bench.  i haven't tested my 1 rep max in 10 weeks and it went from205 to 225.  i have no complaints with that


----------

